# PITBULL SHOW 1/30/10 IN GA.



## otroeg (Sep 19, 2009)

*SUPER BOWL
BULLY BASH 2ABKC SHOWS
JANUARY 30TH,2010
GA NATIONAL FAIRGROUNDS
401 LARRY WALKER PARKWAY
PERRY,GA 31069
FOR MOORE INFO CONTACT
CASEY KUBECK
[email protected]
912-381-2467*


----------

